# Ingame Videos drehen, was braucht man?



## Gorfindel (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen

,ich würde gerne damit Anfangen Ingame Videos zu drehen. Also Lets Play´s usw. Also keine 2 Minuten Videos sondern auch mal etwas längere Videos

Ich kenne bisher nur Fraps mit dem man Ingame aufnehmen kann. Hatte Fraps schon früher mal getestet aber das Aufnehmen mit Fraps verbraucht ja Unmengen an Festplattenspeicher.
Kann mir wer mal ein Grundgerüst empfehlen was man alles brauch um Lets Play´s zu machen?Auch welche Programme man benötigt um das Video dann zu komprimieren/bearbeiten damit es nicht mehr so viel GB hat^^


Ich habe zurzeit das Programm Overlord aufm Rechner. Das hat auch ein Aufnahme Tool mit dabei. Hat das vielleicht wer schon mal getestet?

Danke Euch schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2014)

Die passende Hardware haste ja laut signatur 

dann ist halt die frage wie professionell die videos sein sollen da unterscheiden sich schon die tools die man braucht


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2014)

Mittlerweile würde ich bandicam empfehlen, da sind die Dateien auch kleiner.

Professionellere Lösungen wären sicher Konstrukte die die Sache per Hardwarelösung capturen, womit ich mich allerdings nicht auskenne.


----------



## Gorfindel (2. April 2014)

Danke euch. Soll erstmal nur Hobby mäßig sein :-)

Hardware in der Signatur ist nemme aktuell^^


----------



## BobzillaLP (2. April 2014)

Ich nehme auch seid kurzem LP´s auf und stell se auf Youtube.

Programme die ich nutze:
*Zur Aufnahme*...
*-Fraps (Video und Ingamesound)
-Audacity (Stimme)

Zur Bearbeitung...
-MeGui (Rendern)
-MkvToolnix (Muxen)
-Avisinth (Passives Programm für MeGui)
-und eine Script Generator ausm Forum (Erstellt das Script für MeGui)
*
Lass dich von der immensen Größe der Frapsdateien nicht abschrecken!!
Beim Rendern werden die Dateien (in meinem Fall) von 30Gb auf 800mb komprimiert.

Solltest aber generell recht viel Wert auf die Qualität legen.
Keiner mag es in schlechter Bildqualität Videos zu schauen. 

Kannst ja mal auf meiner Seite vorbeischauen:  
>>>BobzillaLP<<<


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2014)

BobzillaLP schrieb:


> Lass dich von der immensen Größe der Frapsdateien nicht abschrecken!!
> Beim Rendern werden die Dateien (in meinem Fall) von 30Gb auf 800mb komprimiert.


Es macht das Handling dennoch unpraktisch.
Wie gesagt, ich habe auch eine Fraps Lizenz und bin auf Bandicam umgestiegen.

Es gibt für die Tools auch Testversionen, so kann jeder gratis für sich rausfinden was am besten passt.


Es gibt auch diverse gratis tools zum aufnahmen. In meinen tests war da aber immer ein Pferdefuss dabei, aber das kann je nach System auch bei jedem anders aussehen.


----------



## BobzillaLP (2. April 2014)

Hör grad zum ersten mal davon.
Ich teste mal wie die Performance damit ausschaut.
Sieht aufjedenfall Intressant aus.


----------



## Gorfindel (2. April 2014)

Danke Bobzilla


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2014)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich immer mit Fraps aufgenommen (allerdings ohne zusätzliche Sprachaufnahme).
Anschließend habe ich es dann mit Freestudio bearbeitet - ging schnell und ohne fühlbare Verluste.

Hat jemand für die Aufnahme schon Erfahrungen mit dem nvidiaeigenen Shadowplay gemacht?
Die Beschreibung dazu klingt ja vielversprechend.

_Mit ShadowPlay kannst Du alle Deine Gaming-Erfolge ohne merkliche Leistungseinbußen aufzeichnen.

    Nutzt den H.264 Videokodierer der Kepler Hardware
    Aufzeichnung der letzten 20 Minuten Gameplay im Shadowmodus
    Aufzeichnung beliebig langer Videos im manuellen Modus
    1080p-Ausgabe mit bis zu 50 Mb/s
    Kaum Leistungseinbußen (unter 10 %)
    Erfordert einen GeForce GTX 650 oder besseren Desktop-Grafikprozessor (Notebook-Grafikprozessoren werden derzeit nicht unterstützt)_


Ich werde es erst testen können, wenn die Tage meine neue GraKa (GeForce GTX 650 Synergy Edition) ankommt.

greetz


----------



## Magogan (2. April 2014)

Aufnahme: Dxtory (Codec: Dxtory Medium (4:2:0) mit Compress(ion) oder Lagarith (YV12, mit Multithreading))
Enkodieren: x264 (Kommandozeile oder beliebige GUI, z.B. MeGUI oder TMPGEnc Video Mastering Works 5)
Deine Festplatte sollte zum Aufnehmen schnell genug sein (am besten eine separate für die Aufnahme verwenden).
Für beste Qualität auf YouTube auf 3200x1800 skalieren


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. April 2014)

was sind Dxtory und Lagarith?


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2014)

DxTory ist wie Fraps ein Aufnahmeprogramm.
Es hat sowohl positivere als auch negativere Sachen im Vergleich zu Fraps.

dazu von folgender Videobeschreibung:

_Vorteile/Nachteile DxTory:

+ Frei wählbare/unterschiedliche Game- und Aufnahme FPS
+ Bis zu 8 unterschiedliche Audiospuren
+ Mehrere wählbare Aufnahmeordner
+ Cropping/Clipping + Freie Dateiauflösungen
+ Materialausgabe für Livestream
+ Frei wählbare Threads für die Aufnahme
+ Mehrere Codecs

- Nicht alle Spiele aufnehmbar
- Keine Desktop Aufnahmen
- Manchmal unübersichtlich

Vorteile/Nachteile Fraps:

+ In Spielen meist bessere Fps
+ Desktopaufnahmen möglich
+ Mit fast allen Spielen kompatibel

- Splittet die Videos
- zu große Dateien
- Nur zwei Audiospuren möglcih
- Nur ein Codec
- Weniger benutzerfreundlich_

->




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zx1eBA5r6rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Splitten tut Fraps ja nun nicht mehr unbedingt (kommt auf die Einstellungen an).
Und mir gefällt zumindest vom Video her die Fraps-Aufnahme besser.

Aber evtl. sieht das Ganze heute ja auch schon wieder anders aus.
Immerhin ist das Video nicht gerade von eben.


----------



## Magogan (2. April 2014)

Dxtory ist ein Aufnahme-Programm, da kannst du zwischen mehreren Codecs wählen. Es gibt da unter anderem den Dxtory Codec und den Lagarith Lossless Codec (letzteren muss man manuell herunterladen, der kommt von einem Drittanbieter sozusagen), beide Codecs sind verlustfrei.

Fraps splittet die Videos nicht mehr seit mindestens 1,5 Jahren.


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2014)

Hab ich doch geschrieben. 


Grushdak schrieb:


> Splitten tut Fraps ja nun nicht mehr unbedingt (kommt auf die Einstellungen an).


----------



## Magogan (2. April 2014)

Die Videos von Fraps und von Dxtory sind verlustfrei. Folglich gibt es da keine qualitativen Unterschiede (bis auf das Subsampling vielleicht (aber auch da können beide 4:4:4 (RG), aber das wird auf YouTube eh zu 4:2:0).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. April 2014)

Ehm Shadowplay (wenn man eine Nvidia Kepler Graka hat 6xx+).

Allein das Feature das man auf Knopfdruck die letzten x minuten auf festplatte bekommt ist genial.
Man braucht nich mehr ständig aufnehmen sondern kann immer mal auf die taste drücken wenn man sich denkt "jo die letzten 10 min waren gut, da hats geklappt"

Die qualität ist super und gut einstellbar. das ganze belastet den cpu nicht, kostet praktisch keine fps, fps werden nicht gelockt oder dergleichen und die dateien sind schon in einer vertretbaren größe.
Fraps ist da so 2000.
Camera overlay und direktes streaming kann es mittlerweile auch.

imho /thread
mehr brauchen die wenigsten


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Wenn bei Shadowplay die Qualität super sein soll, sind die Dateien aber riesig. Das liegt einfach daran, dass aufgrund der zeitlichen Anforderungen auf einiges an Komprimierung verzichtet werden muss. Und die bereits verlustbehafteten Aufnahmen erneut zu enkodieren ist auch nicht optimal, da so noch mehr Qualität verloren geht. Dann lieber eine verlustfreie Aufnahme, die man im Nachhinein gleich richtig enkodieren kann.

Hab auch mal mit CUDA ein Video testweise enkodiert, selbst mit extrem hoher Bitrate war alles voll mit Pixelblöcken. Hätte ich die Bitrate noch höher gestellt, wäre ich wohl bei 15 GB pro Video (20 Minuten) in 1440p gelandet. So viel habe ich mit x264 nicht mal in 2160p (2,25-fache Auflösung).

Nimm lieber Dxtory statt Shadowplay und enkodiere das Video dann mit x264. Ihr könnt mir ruhig glauben, nach fast 2500 Videos sollte ich wissen, wie das am besten geht 

Und Dxtory kostet gar nicht so viel FPS (außer bei Minecraft). Ich kann damit sogar TESO mit maximalen Grafiksettings in Ultra HD aufnehmen. Ich wette, dass das mit Shadowplay nicht gehen würde (sofern die Auflösung überhaupt unterstützt wird).


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn bei Shadowplay die Qualität super sein soll, sind die Dateien aber riesig. Das liegt einfach daran, dass aufgrund der zeitlichen Anforderungen auf einiges an Komprimierung verzichtet werden muss. Und die bereits verlustbehafteten Aufnahmen erneut zu enkodieren ist auch nicht optimal, da so noch mehr Qualität verloren geht. Dann lieber eine verlustfreie Aufnahme, die man im Nachhinein gleich richtig enkodieren kann.


Sorry das ist Quatsch.

Habe mich eben mal ein bischen zu Shadowplay durchgelesen (ein Vergleich zu Fraps).
Shadowplay funktioniert schon etwas anders.

So wird das aufgenommene Material gleich mit dem integrierten H.264-Encoder mit Hardware-Beschleunigung von der Grafikkarte encodiert.
Somit ist das Filmchen nur 1/10tel der Größe, wenn es mit Fraps aufgenommen wäre und hochladen kann man es auch gleich.
Qualitätsverlust ist nur minimal gegenüber einer Frapsaufnahme.
Und da bei Fraps anschließend noch umgewandelt werden muß, was auch Qualitätseinbußen hat, gleicht sich das nahezu wieder aus.

Performanceverlust gibt es während einer Shadowplayaufnahme zu gut wie gar nicht und wenn ... ist sie Grafikkartenabhängig.
Bei den meisten Aufnahmeprogrammen ist die Bildwiederholrate im Spiel an die eingestellte fps-Zahl der Aufnahme gekoppelt.
Bei Shadowplay hingegen ist die Bildwiederholrate des Spiels und des davon aufgenommenen Videos entkoppelt - läuft also seperat.
Daher kann eein Spiel in voller fps gespielt werden - wie gut, hängt nur von der Systemperformance ab.

Naja, wie gesagt ... bisher ist es für mich nur Theorie - ab Samstag hoffentlich mal ein Stückchen Praxis.



Magogan schrieb:


> Hab auch mal mit CUDA ein Video testweise enkodiert,


Was hat jetzt CUDA mit Shadowplay zu tun? 
CUDA ist eine schon länger angewandte Technologie - Shadowplay ein Tool. 


@ ichbinnichtschuld 

Danke für Deine Infos 

greetz


----------



## Saji (3. April 2014)

Mit deinem aktuellen System solltest du dir die Sache vielleicht noch mal überlegen. Feierlich wird's nicht. Und hör bloß nicht auf Magogan. Am Ende bist du sonst 2.000 Euro ärmer und hast 10 Views auf Youtube.


----------



## Tikume (3. April 2014)

Na ich denke zum Start bieten sich da schon die kostenlosen bzw. günstigeren Tools an.
Ggf hat er ja auch eine aktuellere Grafikkarte von NVidia oder ohnehin mit dem Gedanken gespielt sich eine neue zuzulegen.


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2014)

Warum sollte es mit seinem System nicht feierlich werden?

Mein System hat jedenfalls absolut keine Probleme (selbst mit Fraps nicht).
Und ich meine, mein System ist um Längen schwächer.

CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4x3,6(?) GHz)
RAM - 8 GB DDR3 @ 573MHz
Board - ASRock 970 Pro3
GPU - 1 GB NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
System - Win 7 (Home Premium 64 bit)
HD - 1,5 TB Seagate
Monitor - MD 20122 (1680x1050@59Hz)
ASUS Xonar DX


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2014)

als ich wenn ich mir das system von gorfindel in seiner signatur anschau das reicht doch 

4 kern prozessor, genug arbeitsspeicher ne gute grafikarte und ganz viel platz

das reicht für fraps und sogar 1080p 

https://www.youtube.com/user/TabysVideos <<< alle aufgenommen mit nem amd 955 3,20 ghz quadcore - 4gb arbeitsspeicher und einer 560 ti mit 2gb vram und ner 500 gb festplatte mit fraps und virtual dub 

klar ich kann dxtory und shadow von nvidia nicht nutzen aber für fraps reicht es 

man braucht halt nur zeit für die komprimierung der dateien


----------



## Saji (3. April 2014)

Nach eigener Aussage hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206457-hardware-check-fur-teso/ ist das sein System (das in seiner Sig hat er scheinbar nicht mehr):



> Meine Hardware:
> 
> CPU: Core2Quad Q9550 @ 4 x 3,4Ghz(könnte ich bei Bedarf noch steigern)
> 2 x 2 GB DDR2 ram 1066Mhz
> ...


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2014)

okay mit der grafikarte kann er nicht battlefield 4 und co lets playern aber anderes dürfte noch gehen


----------



## Saji (3. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> okay mit der grafikarte kann er nicht battlefield 4 und co lets playern aber anderes dürfte noch gehen



Starbound sicher.  Kommt halt auch drauf an wie hoch er die Details stellt beim Aufnehmen. 1080p mit hohen Details plus Aufnahme wird eng fürchte ich.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2014)

das höchste was ich mal bei nem video einstellte was ich schaute war 720p ^^

er muss halt schauen was die graka noch schafft


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Shadowplay und der CUDA-H.264-Enkoder haben einiges gemeinsam. Schließlich nutzt Shadowplay den CUDA-H.264-Enkoder. Und der ist total ineffizient. Wenn man verlustfrei mit Fraps/Dxtory aufnimmt und mit x264 enkodiert, ist das Ergebnis deutlich besser. Selbst wenn die Qualität bei Shadowplay gut ist, sind die Dateien deutlich größer als die mit x264 enkodierten Videos bei gleicher Qualität. Und wenn du die Shadowplay-Videos schneiden willst (z.B. ein paar Sekunden am Anfang/Ende wegschneiden oder das Video in mehrere Teile teilen), musst du sie eh erneut enkodieren. Und verlustbehaftete Videos erneut zu enkodieren resultiert in noch mehr Qualitätsverlust.

Natürlich sind die Dateien bei Shadowplay kleiner als bei Fraps. Dafür sind sie eben verlustbehaftet und nicht sehr effizient enkodiert.


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2014)

Hmm ok den CUDA Encoder kannt ich noch nicht ... deshalb meine Verwunderung.

Aber Posts scheinst Du gar nicht zu lesen sowie weitere Infos im Netz.
Denn sonst wüßtest Du, was Du da von Dir gibst!

Bleib doch bei Deinem ach so hoch gepriesenem dxtory.
Vielleicht mag es ja ein gutes Programm sein.
Nur leider profitieren Deine LPs allesamt nicht davon - was wohl nicht am Programm selbst liegt.  
Und von mir aus sitz doch Stunden an Deinem Encodieren - bei mir ging es bisher immer schnelle in HD. 

over and out

back to topic


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab auch mal mit CUDA ein Video testweise enkodiert, selbst mit extrem hoher Bitrate war alles voll mit Pixelblöcken. Hätte ich die Bitrate noch höher gestellt, wäre ich wohl bei 15 GB pro Video (20 Minuten) in 1440p gelandet. So viel habe ich mit x264 nicht mal in 2160p (2,25-fache Auflösung).


Shadowplay nimmt auch h264, das ist identisch zu x264... Wenn man 1080p, 60fps und 50Mbit einstellt landet man bei 7,5 GiB pro video. 60fps sind natürlich bei youtube blödsinn, also 30fps einstellen und das video ist nur noch knapp 4GiB groß und gestochen scharf.



Tikume schrieb:


> Na ich denke zum Start bieten sich da schon die kostenlosen bzw. günstigeren Tools an.
> Ggf hat er ja auch eine aktuellere Grafikkarte von NVidia oder ohnehin mit dem Gedanken gespielt sich eine neue zuzulegen.


Gutes Kepler bekommt man erst ab 150&#8364;, wenn man sich das echt nur für lets play holt wäre das fraglich. Aber vielleicht rüstet man auf wie ich, nur im Laras haare zu sehen 



Magogan schrieb:


> Shadowplay und der CUDA-H.264-Enkoder haben einiges gemeinsam. Schließlich nutzt Shadowplay den CUDA-H.264-Enkoder. Und der ist total ineffizient. Wenn man verlustfrei mit Fraps/Dxtory aufnimmt und mit x264 enkodiert, ist das Ergebnis deutlich besser.


Nur dauert dann alles länger und sobald man es bei youtube hochlädt ist der eventuelle, geringe qualitätsvorteil futsch. 50Mbit in 1080p sind mehr als Bluray qualität...


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2014)

+1

Ja die neue Karte habe ich jetzt auch nicht extra für Videos bestellt.
Meine jetzige Karte (GTS 250) ist einfach alt und kommt langsam an ihre Grenzen, obwohl sie für ihre Generation noch echt gute Leistung gebracht hat.
Videos sind bei mir nebensächlich und zudem auch so gut wie keine Spielevideos.

greetz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. April 2014)

hab mal nen quali beispiel aufgenommen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icfvvlTHfRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


sieht auf festplatte noch ein wenig besser aus...


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Shadowplay nimmt auch h264, das ist identisch zu x264... Wenn man 1080p, 60fps und 50Mbit einstellt landet man bei 7,5 GiB pro video. 60fps sind natürlich bei youtube blödsinn, also 30fps einstellen und das video ist nur noch knapp 4GiB groß und gestochen scharf.
> 
> 
> Gutes Kepler bekommt man erst ab 150&#8364;, wenn man sich das echt nur für lets play holt wäre das fraglich. Aber vielleicht rüstet man auf wie ich, nur im Laras haare zu sehen
> ...


Wenn du 50 MBit/s einstellst, hast du unabhängig von der FPS 50 MBit/s.
Und ich bin bei einigen 4K-Videos (4-fache Full-HD-Auflösung) bei 20 Minuten Länge unter 4 GB. Und die Qualität ist trotzdem sehr gut (CRF 20). 4 GB bei 1080p und 20 Minuten Länge (entspricht ca. 25 MBit/s) sind nicht sehr effizient, was die Dateigröße angeht.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2014)

4k videos schafft aber nur ne 100 mb leitung 

für 720p/1080p reicht maximal je nach spiel


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich bin bei einigen 4K-Videos (4-fache Full-HD-Auflösung) bei 20 Minuten Länge unter 4 GB. Und die Qualität ist trotzdem sehr gut


Dann verstehe ich nicht, wie Du bei 4GB für ein Video ne ganze Nacht zum Encodieren brauchst und ständig rumjammerst!
Vielleicht ist Deine ganze Systempermance ja nicht so pralle oder was weiß ich.
Und Deine Bild-Qualität der Videos ist sehr gut?
Reine Ansichtssache!

gn8


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Das Enkodieren dauert so lange, weil das Bild auf Bewegungen etc. untersucht wird, damit es gut komprimiert werden kann. Das dauert bei 8 Millionen Pixeln pro Bild halt seine Zeit. Es dauert nicht trotz der kleinen Größe der Datei so lange, sondern weil es so lange dauert, wird die Datei so klein. Und so lange dauert es auch nicht, meistens ca. 9 bis 10 Stunden für 1 Stunde Videomaterial.

Und ich jammere doch gar nicht ständig rum.

Die Bildqualität ist durchaus gut, wenn ich mir das Video am PC angucke. Allerdings sieht es auf YouTube eben schlecht aus, weil es ohne Qualitätsverlust nicht weiter komprimiert werden kann, YouTube es aber weiter komprimiert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Enkodieren dauert so lange, weil das Bild auf Bewegungen etc. untersucht wird, damit es gut komprimiert werden kann. Das dauert bei 8 Millionen Pixeln pro Bild halt seine Zeit. Es dauert nicht trotz der kleinen Größe der Datei so lange, sondern weil es so lange dauert, wird die Datei so klein. Und so lange dauert es auch nicht, meistens ca. 9 bis 10 Stunden für 1 Stunde Videomaterial.


Was Magogan hier sagt stimmt halt, saubere Two-Pass Encodierung braucht ihre Zeit. Ist für Youtube aber imho unnötig, außer man spart over all noch Zeit, bei encoding vs upload. Youtube encodiert eh alles neu, also will man eigentlich so unkomprimiert wie möglich hochladen, wie Magogan schon sagt, zweimal komprimieren ist nicht gut für die Qualität.

Das die 50mbit Auflösungsungebunden sind ist allerdings fragwürdig, nur wie due selbst berechnet hast, anscheinend veranschlagt Shadowplay "nur" 25Mbit bei 720p wenn man auf 50Mbit einstellt. Ich habe es übrigends nicht ausprobiert, die Zahl war nur was im Shadowplay als Schätzung stand.

imho ist aber gerade die "Rückwärtsaufnahme" das Killerfeature was Shadowplay über die anderen befördert.

Was macht Dxtory nun eigentlich? Nimmt es verlustfrei auf oder komprimiert es auch schon direkt bei der aufnahme (wenn auch fast verlustfrei wie shadowplay)?


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Was Magogan hier sagt stimmt halt, saubere Two-Pass Encodierung braucht ihre Zeit. Ist für Youtube aber imho unnötig, außer man spart over all noch Zeit, bei encoding vs upload. Youtube encodiert eh alles neu, also will man eigentlich so unkomprimiert wie möglich hochladen, wie Magogan schon sagt, zweimal komprimieren ist nicht gut für die Qualität.
> 
> Das die 50mbit Auflösungsungebunden sind ist allerdings fragwürdig, nur wie due selbst berechnet hast, anscheinend veranschlagt Shadowplay "nur" 25Mbit bei 720p wenn man auf 50Mbit einstellt. Ich habe es übrigends nicht ausprobiert, die Zahl war nur was im Shadowplay als Schätzung stand.
> 
> imho ist aber gerade die "Rückwärtsaufnahme" das Killerfeature was Shadowplay über die anderen befördert.


Ob du 1080p 60 Hz mit 50 MBit/s enkodierst oder 480p 30 Hz mit 50 MBit/s enkodierst, wenn die Videos gleich lang sind, sind die auch gleich groß. Ist ja die gleiche Bitrate.

Ich nutze x264, das enkodiert nicht nach vorgegebener Bitrate, sondern nach vorgegebener Qualität. Entsprechend stark variiert die Bitrate des Videos dann auch, die Qualität ist aber an allen Stellen gleich. Und durch die vorherige Aufnahme mit Dxtory geht auch keine Qualität verloren, weil die ja verlustfrei komprimiert ist. Wenn du die Shadowplay-Aufnahme aber schneiden willst, musst du sie erneut enkodieren. Da kannst du auch gleich verlustfrei aufnehmen.

Eine feste Bitrate ist nie gut, wenn sehr viel Bewegung im Spiel ist, neigt das Video zu Pixelblöcken, wenn die Bitrate nicht extrem hoch gewählt ist. Bei Shadowplay ist die Bitrate extrem hoch gewählt, da sollte das gehen, aber das Video wird dadurch eben deutlich größer als mit x264, das mit fester Qualität enkodiert. Wenn die Videos im Nachhinein in mehrere Teile geschnitten werden sollen, dann auf jeden Fall Fraps oder Dxtory nutzen. Der MSI Afterburner mit dem Lagarith Lossless Codec ist auch noch eine kostenlose Alternative.

Edit: Ja, Dxtory nimmt verlustfrei auf, du kannst sogar zwischen dem Dxtory-Codec und dem Lagarith Lossless Codec wählen (letzten musst du aber vorher im Internet herunterladen).


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

Nur mal so am Rande, weil Du meinst x264 wäre besser wie h264.
x264 ist der Encoder, h264 der Codec an sich 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ob du 1080p 60 Hz mit 50 MBit/s enkodierst oder 480p 30 Hz mit 50 MBit/s enkodierst,
> wenn die Videos gleich lang sind, sind die auch gleich groß. Ist ja die gleiche Bitrate.


Eehm, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, betreffen die 50Mb/s die Ausgabe bei 1080p.

Naja, morgen (hoffentlich) kommt die neue Karte, werde es ab dann mal testen, wie sich was wie verhält.


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass x264 besser ist als H.264. Es ist eben der effizienteste H.264-Enkoder, wenn man Videos mit immer gleicher Qualität will - und die will wahrscheinlich jeder.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

Geht nicht rein, oder?!



Grushdak schrieb:


> *x264 ist der Encoder, h264 der Codec an sich*



bye


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Doch, ich habe das verstanden, du hast nur nicht verstanden, dass ich es verstanden habe


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ob du 1080p 60 Hz mit 50 MBit/s enkodierst oder 480p 30 Hz mit 50 MBit/s enkodierst, wenn die Videos gleich lang sind, sind die auch gleich groß. Ist ja die gleiche Bitrate.


shadowplay kommt in meinen tests nie auf die 50mbit



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich nutze x264, das enkodiert nicht nach vorgegebener Bitrate, sondern nach vorgegebener Qualität. Entsprechend stark variiert die Bitrate des Videos dann auch, die Qualität ist aber an allen Stellen gleich. Und durch die vorherige Aufnahme mit Dxtory geht auch keine Qualität verloren, weil die ja verlustfrei komprimiert ist.


Habe gerade mal eine ältere 10 min videos angesehen, die bitrate schwankt extrem, aka sie ist von haus aus variable und teil deutlich unter dem eingstellten cap. dxtory komprimiert "verlustfrei"? x264 ist nicht verlustfrei. edit: eigener codec



Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn du die Shadowplay-Aufnahme aber schneiden willst, musst du sie erneut enkodieren. Da kannst du auch gleich verlustfrei aufnehmen.


also kann man eine "zu hohe" bitrate einstellen und die files sind dann praktisch verlustfrei und immernoch unendlich kleiner als fraps.



Magogan schrieb:


> Eine feste Bitrate ist nie gut, wenn sehr viel Bewegung im Spiel ist, neigt das Video zu Pixelblöcken, wenn die Bitrate nicht extrem hoch gewählt ist. Bei Shadowplay ist die Bitrate extrem hoch gewählt, da sollte das gehen, aber das Video wird dadurch eben deutlich größer als mit x264, das mit fester Qualität enkodiert.


schon gesagt, bitrate ist bei shadowplay variable und an die menge der informationen angepasst: viel action = viel bitrate

das das shadowplay rohmaterial größer ist als das fertig geschnittene und encodierte x264 video ist ja in ordnung. wie groß sind denn 20 min 1080p 30fps dxtory codec?



Magogan schrieb:


> Edit: Ja, Dxtory nimmt verlustfrei auf, du kannst sogar zwischen dem Dxtory-Codec und dem Lagarith Lossless Codec wählen (letzten musst du aber vorher im Internet herunterladen).


Interessant, verlustfreie und kompirmiert sind 2 sachen die eigentlich nicht in einen satz passen, vor allem wenn du von kleinen files und x264 erzählst, oder nimmst du x264 nur um das endprodukt zu encodieren? da ist es die beste wahl, von webm (yt kompatibel) war ich bisher nicht begeistert.




Grushdak schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, weil Du meinst x264 wäre besser wie h264.
> x264 ist der Encoder, h264 der Codec an sich


jain. x264 ist eine opensource implementierung des h264 codecs/encoders


beim video aufnehmen hat sich aber auch anscheinend sonst viel getan. ich erinnere mich noch an traurige zeiten von low fps, fps locks und unnutzbaren codecs bei fraps und bin daher sehr begeistert. cs16 aufnehmen war praktisch unmöglich.

Magogan hast du ne kepler karte? probier es doch selber mal


----------



## Magogan (5. April 2014)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wie groß sind denn 20 min 1080p 30fps dxtory codec?
> 
> Interessant, verlustfreie und kompirmiert sind 2 sachen die eigentlich nicht in einen satz passen, vor allem wenn du von kleinen files und x264 erzählst, oder nimmst du x264 nur um das endprodukt zu encodieren? da ist es die beste wahl, von webm (yt kompatibel) war ich bisher nicht begeistert.
> 
> ...


Wenn du die Videos eh erneut enkodierst, dann kannst du sie auch direkt verlustfrei komprimiert aufnehmen. 20 Minuten Video in 1080p im Dxtory-Codec sind ca. 50 GB groß (Minecraft), während 20 Minuten in 4K (allerdings bei anderen Spielen) immerhin ca. 300 GB groß sind (bei 1080p wären das dann wohl 75 G. x264 nutze ich logischerweise, um die Videos nachträglich zu enkodieren. Ich muss sie ja auch schneiden und so 

Natürlich gibt es verlustfreie Komprimierung, sowohl bei Bildern (z.B. PNG), als auch bei Videos (Dxtory-Codec etc.) und sogar bei Audio (DTS-HD, Dolby TrueHD). Im Vergleich dazu sind die unkomrpimierten Varianten deutlich größer (Bitmap, unkomprimiertes RGB-Video oder PCM)

Ja, habe eine Kepler-Karte. Und nein, ich werde Shadowplay nicht ausprobieren, das unterstützt eh kein Ultra HD, soweit ich weiß. Außerdem brauche ich bei Ultra HD die volle Grafikleistung, habe so schon wenig FPS


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, habe eine Kepler-Karte. Und nein, ich werde Shadowplay nicht ausprobieren, das unterstützt eh kein Ultra HD, soweit ich weiß. Außerdem brauche ich bei Ultra HD die volle Grafikleistung, habe so schon wenig FPS


Hrhr wenn du jeden fps der graka brauchst, macht es natürlich sinn eher dem cpu die video arbeit zuzumuten, zumal der sich eh meist langweilt. UHD kann ich leider nicht testen mangels monitor 

Aber ich bleib trotzdem dabei, für den laien oder nur mal zum ausprobieren, freunden was zu zeigen, oder die wtf das war geil momente zu verewigen, ist shadowplay atm die einfachste und beste lösung.
Es läuft bei mir azb einfach immer im hintergrund und wenn dann mal was absurdes passiert, taste gedrückt und ich habs auf festplatte zb https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viGu2ZUB1pg


----------



## Grushdak (5. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> ... Außerdem brauche ich bei Ultra HD die volle Grafikleistung, habe so schon wenig FPS


Du kannst normalerweise z.B. mit 60fps aufnehmen und dennoch mit 120 fps spielen.
Die Aufnahme bei Shadowplay beeinflusst *nicht* die fps im Spiel.
Wenn es niedrige fps im Spiel gibt, liegt das an Deiner Systemperformance, 
welche bei Dir wahrscheinlich durch Dein überzogenes UHD-Gehabe an die Grenzen kommt.

Im übrigen, was nützt Dir z.B. UHD bei Bildern, wenn sie dennoch "berauschend" aussschauen? (*andasTESO-Bilddenkt*)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme bei Shadowplay beeinflusst *nicht* die fps im Spiel.


Man verliert schon 1-3 fps  Un jenachdem wieviel er bei UHD noch hat, könnte er damit unter die gute grenze von 25 oder 30 fps fallen wenn er die grafikkarte die arbeit machen lässt.
Ich wollte Madogans Methode garnicht schlechtreden, es klappt ja anscheinend alles. Mit Shadowplay wollte ich nur eine neuere, alternative, gute Möglichkeit aufzeigen.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2014)

Rapaz, irgendwie verstehe ich Deine Aussage nur teilweise. 
Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema der Aufnahmemöglichkeiten ansich zu tun?


----------



## Patiekrice (6. April 2014)

Er regt sich nur darüber auf, dass jeder Mensch letsplays macht.


----------



## Firun (6. April 2014)

Was ja sein Gutes Recht ist aber nicht zum Thema passt von daher* bitte wieder Back to Topic *


PS: Ein Post wurde wegen Random Flame entfernt.


----------

